# Which Band Saw



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

I am in need of assistance and advice, two things this forum is well known for.
Recently my Mum died and left me with a bit of inheritance. 
To go back a bit, when my Mom was turning 60 (84 when she died) she decided she would take up woodwork and joined the local Wood Turners Club.
Although she didn't have any experience at all in woodworking she did breed a carpenter. Me.
Well for the next 15 years or so she set about making heaps of things for the family. I remember for a year or two every Grandchild got a Mom made baseball bat or a set of skittles for their birthday. What she lacked in accuracy and finish she made up in volume.
My problem now is I would like to spend the inheritance on a new band saw. Mom would like that. 
At present I have an old Easy Cut 12" band saw that I brought second hand over 30 years ago. Although I use it a little each day and it has had lots of repairs over the years I now have an opportunity to replace it but I don't know what to buy.
I would like a 14" with a few mod cons eg dust extraction, roller guides, easy blade changes and a bit more. Because of my usage and my use by date would probably give me about 12 to 15 years use I would not need a hugely expensive one. I would like it to be well made (not a cheap barn tool). Because I haven't been in the market for a band saw for so long I am not sure what features to look out for? 
I need your input please. 
Help
John T


----------



## algebraman39 (May 1, 2014)

Hi John

I see you are from "down under" so I'm not sure how my suggestion will fly

I have a Grizzly 14" band saw that I just love-- I've had it about 10 years and occasionaly wish I had a 20"

I don't think Grizzly has an outlet in Australia-- BUT I'm sure they would be willing to 
ship one to you-- shipping costs could really be expensive-

If you think this is a good course of action for you-- see what Grizzly wants for shipping and give me a hollar--- I'll see if I can work out a better plan for you
ORG
aka the Old McAfee (where I live in N.J.) Beaver


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm all ears for models that have easy blade changes.
Not sure they exist.

I have a Dell 14" with the riser. The 3/4 HP motor should really be at least 1 HP.
Other than that I'm happy with it.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> I'm all ears for models that have easy blade changes.
> Not sure they exist.
> 
> I have a Dell 14" with the riser. The 3/4 HP motor should really be at least 1 HP.
> Other than that I'm happy with it.


Thought Dell made computers! Live and learn.

I agree on the Griz, but also don't know about availability in Australia.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The more I research the more I come down on the side of Laguna's band saws. They don't use roller guides, but their guides are rugged and excellent. I was in their offices recently and did hands on check of all their models, from the small 14-12 up to their top of the line Italian made machines. I don't know if they ship or have dealers in OZ, but if you can get one, I strongly recommend it. They use top grade motors and the bearings are extremely rugged. Went there with a friend who is an engineer who manufactures aircraft parts, and he was amazed at the quality. He bought their next up the line 14 inch saw and also bought their 1-inch Resaw King blade. I know there are many other band saws that are quite good,. For my money, you can't beat the Laguna Tools saws. Their accessory light is in an odd location, I suggest you skip that. I don't have 220, so I'm going with the 14-12...saving up for it now. One more suggestion. They are quite responsive to emails and I suggest you contact them for specifics on availability, shipping, power information, etc.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jet, I meant Jet.
LOL.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom-- I agree on your comments on Laguna's bandsaws, but like Duane said, the OP is in Australia. Laguna imports their flagship mainline bandsaws from Italy to the US... When asking Laguna about getting parts and such from Europe (like having PhilP do it for me, in an attempt to get faster and to resolve issues) that was outside their channels. Not sure they sell outside North America.

But having said that, I've seen my saw sold in Europe from by other dealers, under a different brand name, from the same factory. Just as I've seen Taiwanese bandsaws sold in other countries under other brand names. So our favorites here, may be available to the OP, but under another brand name and distribution channel (or not).


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> I'm all ears for models that have easy blade changes.
> Not sure they exist.
> 
> I have a Dell 14" with the riser. The 3/4 HP motor should really be at least 1 HP.
> Other than that I'm happy with it.


Hi Ralph
I read you meat Jet
Thanks for the tip.
One of the band saws I looked at was a Jet made in Switzerland. The 14" has a .75HP motor but Carba-tec in Australia have a 16"on special at $1799. Aus and it has a 1.5HP motor, maybe this is the one.
Ralph the blade changes on the Jet would be a breeze after my old Easy Cut. At present I need to undo 9 screws and wing nuts just to get the guards off.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes thanks Barrie
I did a check on the Grizzly and from the information I have it would be well above my budget delivered to Australia.
Maybe you know another way it would need to be under $3000.00 Au delivered to fit my budjet
Cheers
John T


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

If I had the cash, (and assuming space is not an issue) I'd get at least a 17 ", possibly with a riser and at least a 3 hp motor (wired for 220). Cast iron wheels would be nice and capability to run up to a 1 inch blade would be good too. Cast iron table with easy tilt mechanism. Two dust ports. Closed base.

Grizzly.com

or

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/pics/jpeg500/g/g0531b-079d38006b20896b5e47826003ffc686.jpg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with all the comments made about the Laguna saws. I don't know if you have access to them either but I checked a 16" out at a woodworking show once including putting a hand on it while it was cutting and you almost had to look to see if the blade was turning to make sure it was running. I have an 18" Elephant brand and it is decent for Taiwanese. It comes with a 2hp motor and that is just big enough and could be bigger. I'm sure it is sold under other names but I don't know ny of them.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait! Doesn't HP mean Hewlett Packard? LOL


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Tom
I had seen Laguna before but passed them up. I like the idea of the LT14SUV 3HP with all the features of the larger saws. Then the 14 12 is also excellent value. Talk about getting confused. This will be the first and last new band saw I will buy in my life, I don't want to muck it up. Found out there is a "Working With Wood" exhibition in Melbourne late October and a Laguna dealer said he will be there. It will be worth the 4 hour drive to get there.
Cheers
John T


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

How's the used market for bandsaws down there? 
I've bought I don't know how many wonderful older (you could say vintage) bandsaws on Craigslist--do you have Craigslist where you live?--and have used, and in several cases resold, them to very happy customers. High quality and very good value when you consider how cheaply these can be had. I started with a few Delta 14s, then got a Walker Turner 16", picked up a 14 one-off machine that is an absolute gem, and now have a 20" Davis and Wells which I'll be pressing into service soon.


----------

